# Huh?!



## akjadestar (Mar 19, 2010)

I'm so confused, I think the voting and contest results are messed up... it still shows the picture of last months winner and then when you click what you would normally click to go to March's results, it has February's instead? And I entered Churro for March... but now all of a sudden it says he's in April's contest instead?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I have no idea what's going on.


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

this happens at the end of each contest the results should show in the next day or so


----------



## akjadestar (Mar 19, 2010)

Okay but does this still mean that I won't be in the results and I'm somehow in April's contest instead of last months?


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Hi guys,

The March contest results have been posted, and you can now submit entries for April's contest. Don't worry, akjadestar, if you entered the March contest then your entry will be among its results. Now that the March contest has been processed, you can go ahead and enter the April contest if you like.

Best,
Mike


----------

